# Machine Polishing Courses in the Midlands



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

After Waxstock this weekend, I really want to try my hand at machine polishing and wanted to know if there are any courses going on in the Midlands area. I'm not 'in the trade' but an enthusiastic ametuer who wants to look after his pride and joy! Can anyone point me in the right direction? Cheers


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd be interested in this to


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

DunkMiTo said:


> After Waxstock this weekend, I really want to try my hand at machine polishing and wanted to know if there are any courses going on in the Midlands area. I'm not 'in the trade' but an enthusiastic ametuer who wants to look after his pride and joy! Can anyone point me in the right direction? Cheers


I think Autosmart may run a 1 day machine polishing course if there is enough interest and we can fit it in around the other courses.


----------



## izzard87 (Jan 29, 2011)

I too would be interested..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

We're holding quite a few this coming month

[email protected] is my email and ill do a DW offer for you

Regards


----------



## izzard87 (Jan 29, 2011)

Is that email .com or .co.uk at the end dude?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oops

.com lol


----------



## izzard87 (Jan 29, 2011)

haha, fired over an email to you


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I've just sent an email too!!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I need to get myself on a course also !


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i too would be very interested in this however need to order some new polish first


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Did anyone go on a course in the end? I'm interested in going on one as rents have asked me what I want for xmas and this was what popped into my head.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Look here guys.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287157

Steve


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What kind of things would you guys want to cover?

For me it'd need to be a smallish group to work best, probably 2-3 at a time as some of the larger ones I went to a few years back were a bit too crowded to learn a decent amount.

We do offer Tuition Details too if any of you would be interested in that, so working with me on your own car essentially.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Look here guys.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287157
> 
> Steve


Sounds good but a little too far for me 



MidlandsCarCare said:


> What kind of things would you guys want to cover?
> 
> For me it'd need to be a smallish group to work best, probably 2-3 at a time as some of the larger ones I went to a few years back were a bit too crowded to learn a decent amount.
> 
> We do offer Tuition Details too if any of you would be interested in that, so working with me on your own car essentially.


Russ, I'd be interested in a small group course, for me that would be a better investment in time and money 

Mostly interested in machine polishing but an all round course to go with that as like a prep work thing would be good to better what I already know and probably teach me little things that I never thought about.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> Sounds good but a little too far for me
> 
> Russ, I'd be interested in a small group course, for me that would be a better investment in time and money
> 
> Mostly interested in machine polishing but an all round course to go with that as like a prep work thing would be good to better what I already know and probably teach me little things that I never thought about.


Okay I'll give it some thought and post something up


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I may be interested in something too. I've done a little bit of DA polishing back in the Autopia days with a Porter Cable 7424 but could definitely benefit from a bit of proper training!


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd be interested in this too


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Id be interested in signing up too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm doing something with Nick at Clean Detail very soon at his unit in Doncaster and will follow up with a session at my new unit in Walsall in Jan. 

Keep your eyes peeled, but ill PM you all when we firm details up


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm doing something with Nick at Clean Detail very soon at his unit in Doncaster and will follow up with a session at my new unit in Walsall in Jan.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled, but ill PM you all when we firm details up


Details now live Via our facebook - https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002670284784

Or Midlands car care's :thumb:


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Bit too far for me (Doncaster's not really Midlands!). Hopefully something a bit closer will turn up soon!


----------



## Twentymac (Aug 15, 2012)

I think ide be game for one if you did one in Walsall, nice and local for me!


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

I would be very interested if there was something in the Midland.
Or to be honest anywhere within 40 mins of Solihull


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We will definitely have one in Walsall during the next month or so.

The Doncaster one is tomorrow with a write up to follow...

Russ.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> We will definitely have one in Walsall during the next month or so.
> 
> The Doncaster one is tomorrow with a write up to follow...
> 
> Russ.


Im up for the Walsall one Russ, let me know once you have pencilled something in


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Have been given a DA but never used one so I would be interested in one in Walsall if it would be suitable for absolute beginners?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's an overview of the session with Clean Detail

A tweaked version of this course will be coming to the Midlands very soon! 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291125


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Here's an overview of the session with Clean Detail
> 
> A tweaked version of this course will be coming to the Midlands very soon!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291125


Hi is there any news on the Feb course


----------

